# Fromm or Timberwolf?



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I personally would go with Fromm over Timberwolf. Fromm is a very well regarded food and seems to work well for many dogs on this forum. I used to feed Timberwolf a couple years ago, and they did some shady things changing ingredients in their food without changing the ingredient lists on the bags... very weird and then when they were caught, they bullshitted that they were just using up old bags before changing to the new one with the updated ingredient list. Is that even legal? Anyway, my point is, they did some weird stuff that made me distrust them as a company and I wouldn't recommend them.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Fromm is supposed to be ethoxyquin-free. Here ya go:
http://www.frommfamily.com/frequently-asked-questions-dog-food.php#q15

I've never fed Timberwolf, so I can't comment on it, but we do feed Fromm. Riley's been on a 1/2 & 1/2 mix of CN Herring and Fromm's 4-Star Duck and I couldn't be happier with the results I've seen. 
We'll be transitioning to straight Fromm now, with the P&G buyout.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you both so much! I must've missed the Fromm statement yesterday while looking up both Fromm and Timberwolf in my quandry to find a replacement for Innova. Now I'm wondering if more will post some feedback on which Fromm flavor they use. I'll be getting the samples out and use them as treats one type at a time to see how it goes.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I use Duck and Sweet Potato and Tess loves it. Her coat is really soft and shiny, no itchy things...I top her food a couple of times a week with Thrive, by Honest Kitchen, and sometimes I give her a piece of Vital with the Fromm. But I would say that 80% is Fromm.


----------



## babbs (Feb 9, 2010)

I use Fromm Adult gold. It's less expensive than the four stars but is not grain free.
I don't have any problem with feeding high quality grains anyway. The adult line has
a wider variety of ingredients which is what attracted me so that I don't feel the need
to have to combine foods to get coverage. It wouldn't work if your dog is sensitive to certain foods though. I'm using it to transition my 5 month old from Innova LBP and she had no trouble at all. I did try some grain free salmon and whitefish on her first to make sure she wouldn't have a sensitivity reaction to those. So anyway, we're happy. Good luck to you.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

babbs said:


> I use Fromm Adult gold. It's less expensive than the four stars but is not grain free.


Most of the Fromm 4-Star line isn't grain free, either. I think they only have one formula that is. (Surf & Turf, maybe??)
The duck & sweet potato that we buy contains pearled barley, oatmeal and rice (brown and white.) 
I, too, have no problem feeding higher-quality grains. We tried several different brands/formulas of grain-free food with Riley and he just didn't do well on any of them. This food has grain and he's doing great on it, so I'm not complaining!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Fromm hands down. We feed the 4-star Duck & Sweet Potato and our dogs love it and have been doing very well on it. Fromm has been around for over 100 years and they owned by a family in Wisconsin. They do not use ethoxyquin. I actually called them and spoke with one of their nutritionists personally. I'm so glad that we switched to it. 

Fromm does have one grain-free formula, which is the Surf & Turf, but I really don't see any reason to feed grain-free unless your dog can't tolerate grains for whatever reason. Their other formulas have no corn or wheat products, which are the two things that Tucker is allergic to, so he can tolerate all of the Fromm formulas without a problem.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sophie was transitioned from Wellness to Fromm. We kept her on 50/50 Wellness Core and Fromm for a while, but the last few days she has been getting all Fromm. We may get more Wellness Core, or try a different grain-free to add (suggestions welcome!). We give her either the Fromm 4 Star Chicken a la Veg or the Duck and Sweet Potato. She loves them both. With the exception of one (seafood based), Fromm 4 Star is not grain-free. Her poop has firmed up on the Fromm and has reduced in size. I take both of those as good signs for the digestibility. We love Fromm (and as we live in Wisconsin, it's nice to support an in-state food!) Good luck!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Cody's been on the Fromm 4 star duck for close to 2 years and has done exceptionally well. He's our auto-immune compromised boy and he's been thriving!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker does well on Fromm. Shadow has too many protein allergies and they add them to some of the formula's that I wish they wouldn't. Cheese...they add cheese! (I just looked it up) Shadow is also allergic to milk products, too. Shadow is on CN, but I don't know how long that will continue.


----------



## fourgoldens (Dec 29, 2007)

Long time user since mid 1980's. We rotate all 4 star formulas and both adult gold and lg breed adult gold.


----------

